

Programming languages worth learning? - logic_fiend

If given a choice, which programming language would you choose to learn provided you only have time to learn one of them? C++ or Java?
======
rcoder
That's a pretty astonishingly limiting question, but I would recommend that
you go for Java, if you're only going to do one systems language. As a new
programmer, (which I assume you must be) the "power user" features of C++
(pointer arithmetic, templates, operator overloading) are going to be more
confusing than useful.

Really, though, if you only have time to learn _one_ language, make it
something you can get some real use out of early on, like Python, PHP, or
Ruby. Learning C++ or Java alone could be more of an exercise in masochism
than anything else.

------
VinzO
Without more details on what you want to do, it is hard to say. And if it is
your first language, probably that none of them is a good choice. Why limit
the choice to these two languages?

------
bayareaguy
As far as learning something worthwhile is concerned, I'd recommend sticking
to the subset of C++ used in Kernighan's "The Practice of Programming".

------
stevecooperorg
Sounds like you've got a couple of job offers on the table, or some interviews
lined up? If not, why this choice of language?

